# Please buy me some boots!



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

poor dog, it was as if he was wearing cement boots.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh my! Poor baby. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Poor Rufus!! He does not look impressed with his snow laden feet! 
He definitely needs some boots on them paws!! Xx
Awwww I love Rufus - he looks so serious here


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Before the equafleece his whole body would have looked like that. He could barely drag himself through the snow due to the weight.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh that is just not nice!!!! they say it is coming....it might be starting here this unseen spring of ours. For Rufus' sake I hope it gets there soon


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh poor Rufus. Come on Spring. Rufus needs some grass to play on.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor Rufus I did have a chuckle at his expense  I have never seen anything like that before Was that today?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Rufus come and live with me  It rarely snows here and never sticks around for long.
Could you not stick baby welly socks on his legs and attach with buttons onto the equafleece? Not perfect for long hikes, but would help a bit - otherwise buy that poor dog some boots...
You could do a fund raiser and we could all contribute.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It was yesterday. Today it is finally melting here but we still have a long long way to go.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> It was yesterday. Today it is finally melting here but we still have a long long way to go.


I just went on a 2 mile walk with Molly when we got back her feet were totally dry no snow on our path there were a few wet spots but we avoided them it's +11 Celsius here today very nice for a change! Send Rufus down here


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Good idea Marzi I could find a crowd sourcing website to fund his boots. HO gets home Friday, she is the shopper so we'll go and get him some test pairs to find something that works. I was actually thinking of a childs snow mitten from the dollar store and using the thumb to cinch it around his led with an elastic loop and a button. Then I could silly string them on through the equafleece so we don't lose them. Trouble with real dog boots is they inevitably get lost and are ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Poor Rufus, his paws must be freezing. Definitely needs some little boots bless! X

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Dollar store Dollarama if you guys have it, has some little fleece ones that keep the snowballs away, not durable for street walking but good enough to keep snowballs off...just little fleece, with faux leather pads, and some Velcro to keep them on.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It's about blinking time that snow disappeared!

It's April tomorrow!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Totally agree Ruth. It is like a bad joke now. We still have well over three feet in some places.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Totally agree Ruth. It is like a bad joke now. We still have well over three feet in some places.


Why is that?

Is it the norm?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It's cyclical. It seems if the West gets an early Spring we get a late one. There is also a seven year snow cycle and we must be at the peak of that? Or maybe it is all global warming extreme weather?


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Poor Rufus! How did you get all the snowballs off.

Beautiful day today. I saw a Robin!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Good to know they are up to Ottawa aleady. Only a few more days and they should reach here.

I put him in the laudry room sink and ran warm water over them. Thank goodness for the equafleece.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly had some this winter but nothing like that ha! Hers were mini snowballs her worst area is her face cause she is always sniffing the ground I just melt her in water in the tub


----------

